# Wrapping up this job



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

your their new installer, nice job


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

360max said:


> your their new installer, nice job


Very nice job :thumbup:





























Until someone cut the tile wrong :whistling2:


zwodubber said:


>


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Celtic said:


> Until someone cut the tile wrong :whistling2:


Not guilty, every tile in the room is shot lol


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Celtic said:


> Very nice job :thumbup:
> 
> Until someone cut the tile wrong :whistling2:


Hopefully that's not someone's cut job. Looks more like a water stain that finally rotted through


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Good job :thumbup:


----------



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

Celtic said:


> Very nice job :thumbup:
> 
> Until someone cut the tile wrong :whistling2:


Your ladder rack is upside down,,,, it's not tray where the sides are taller than the center... The center is supposed to be at the top, supported from underneath by the side rails.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Forgot to post the front of their rack


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

WhitehouseRT said:


> Your ladder rack is upside down,,,, it's not tray where the sides are taller than the center... The center is supposed to be at the top, supported from underneath by the side rails.


Huh what? Looks good from here I don't even get what you were saying


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks real nice!

Do cat5's get warm at all? Are there a limits/recommendations to how many you can bundle together?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

ya made it look the way its supposed to look. too bad the other guys had no pride in their work, but it gave you something to do.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice job..:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Very nice job. Which Avaya system is that? I can't keep track anymore.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Celtic said:


> Until someone cut the tile wrong :whistling2:


I have to admit my weakest area is cutting ceiling tiles, I'm getting better though


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

EXCELLENT WORK!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Looks real nice!
> 
> Do cat5's get warm at all? Are there a limits/recommendations to how many you can bundle together?


24 is the standard because a standard patch panel is 24 ports.


----------



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

chewy said:


> 24 is the standard because a standard patch panel is 24 ports.


The standard patch panel is 48-ports....

But I think you mean (since most drops have 2-cables) that a patch panel holds 24-drops... still, 48-cables


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

ugh, bundling is sooo bad. 

and the ladder rack is upside down


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> ugh, bundling is sooo bad.
> 
> and the ladder rack is upside down


Ladder rack was already installed from the first rack to the wall.


Just asking, but why is it bad? I'm not arguing just curious.
I did it this way because each bundle went to it's own office area location. Once in the ceiling and through the block wall it was nice having each individual section branch off.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

When you get in to large applications, the bundling causes heat, cross talk, insertion loss, and can even crash the network. We have only replicated this in the lab, but it can happen. 

along with all the poe now used, it causes a lot of issues. 

the rule is as it lays its becoming a lot more popular, and as you can imagine, we all hate it.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> *the rule as it lays* its becoming a lot more popular, and as you can imagine, we all hate it.



I can't imagine that :no:

Can you 'splain ? :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Celtic said:


> I can't imagine that :no:
> 
> Can you 'splain ? :thumbsup:


I wish i had grammar check on here. 

I am not aloud to take pics of where I work, but I can try and find some google pics, if you really want to see


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

WhitehouseRT said:


> The standard patch panel is 48-ports....
> 
> But I think you mean (since most drops have 2-cables) that a patch panel holds 24-drops... still, 48-cables


Not around here its not, a standard 19" patch panel has 24 ports. 24 cables get terminated into it.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> I wish i had grammar check on here.


???


mikeh32 said:


> I am not aloud to take pics of where I work, but I can try and find some google pics, if you really want to see


When I hear...* as it lays* ....I have visions of spaghetti in the ceilings


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Very nice job. Which Avaya system is that? I can't keep track anymore.


Sorry I forgot to get back to you...

S8700


----------

